# Ziggy's little balls havent dropped so he needs surgery



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

So we took Zig in for his worming and wellness check this morning. The vet pointed out his little testes havent dropped and he cant even feel them! So the only solution is desexing.
I'm just worried about the routine. Has anyone had their chi go through this? 
Its sad that Ziggy wont ever be a dad, but we will persevere. We still have our sweet boy and the vet said its best to not pass on these defective genes.

I was also blown away by how expensive it will be! But again, it has to be done.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Also, we got offered to also have bloodwork to check how ziggy will process the anesthetic. I dont see this as necessary. Is this a standard part? Is it important? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Get the blood work, anesthesia is more dangerous for small dogs.Also make sure they scan first to locate the missing testicles. that way they don't have to keep him under for as long or open him up as much to search for them. (This is why it costs so much more than a regular neuter)

How old is Ziggy? Some dogs take longer than average for the testicles to descend, so it may be worth waiting.
Undescended testicles are not life threatening, you do not have to have him neutered if you don't want to. There is a higher risk of the testicles turning cancerous, but testicular cancer is not a high risk in dogs, the risk is minimal before 4 years of age.
So you do not have to rush into this surgery, take your time and find the best surgeon as well as the best price (this can really vary from practice to practice)


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Get the blood work, anesthesia is more dangerous for small dogs.Also make sure they scan first to locate the missing testicles. that way they don't have to keep him under for as long or open him up as much to search for them. (This is why it costs so much more than a regular neuter)
> 
> How old is Ziggy? Some dogs take longer than average for the testicles to descend, so it may be worth waiting.
> Undescended testicles are not life threatening, you do not have to have him neutered if you don't want to. There is a higher risk of the testicles turning cancerous, but testicular cancer is not a high risk in dogs, the risk is minimal before 4 years of age.
> So you do not have to rush into this surgery, take your time and find the best surgeon as well as the best price (this can really vary from practice to practice)


You are awesome, thank you for being so thorough! 
Ziggy is 9 mths (i thought he was 7!). 
The vet was really pushing for us to do this which freaked us out. Itll cost around $600!
He also needs his baby teeth removed. I think thats a bit more urgent tbh.
We will shop around. We are moving to the city and i think we will have more to choose from there.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Absolutely get the blood work, I would never put my dogs through a procedure without it. At my vet, it's not really even an option, they just call it part of the deal. 

Our 10 month old, Finley, is the perfect example of WHY. He was scheduled to be neutered last December, and went in for his pre-procedure routine blood work a few days before. We and the vet were both expecting a completely normal panel of test results, but it turns out my little boy has micro vascular dysplasia, a liver disease. We had to put off his neuter until we'd run more tests specific to his disease to further decipher exactly which form he had and if it was safe to neuter him, as well as determine what needed to be done about his disease.

There were ZERO symptoms of this before, the vet was just as shocked that something was abnormal as we were. If we hadn't done the blood work in advance and he'd had the worse form of the disease, neutering him could have had horrible consequences. 

It NEVER is a bad choice to know more about your dog's health IMO and make sure everything is okay before a surgery. I wouldn't want a doctor going in blindly to operate on me without tests, same goes for my dogs!


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

SinisterKisses said:


> Absolutely get the blood work, I would never put my dogs through a procedure without it. At my vet, it's not really even an option, they just call it part of the deal.
> 
> Our 10 month old, Finley, is the perfect example of WHY. He was scheduled to be neutered last December, and went in for his pre-procedure routine blood work a few days before. We and the vet were both expecting a completely normal panel of test results, but it turns out my little boy has micro vascular dysplasia, a liver disease. We had to put off his neuter until we'd run more tests specific to his disease to further decipher exactly which form he had and if it was safe to neuter him, as well as determine what needed to be done about his disease.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for that! I'm convinced now. On one hand the vet stressed that surgery was high priority, but then with the blood work "eeh get it done if you like, but you don't have to".
How is Finley now? Thank goodness it was caught in time!
I'm pretty sure i want a second opinion too!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh Finley's totally fine. Tests determined he has the more minor of the two forms, so there's really no foreseeable issues we expect to result from it. He'll have it for life, so it means that when he gets his annual exam each year they will also run blood work at that time just to check in and make sure all is still okay. He has absolutely no symptoms at all and it doesn't interfere with his life - he's a normal, happy, INSANE spuzzy little 10 month old puppy like all the others lol. Just something we have to be aware of, and MAYBE as he ages in his senior years it might mean putting him on medication depending on how he does. But we expect he'll live out his regular lifespan with no real issues 

If you're not happy with what your vet, then absolutely get a second opinion! Personally I would be looking for a different vet just based on the fact that the one you saw didn't seem too concerned about doing blood work, especially on such a small pup. Everyone should have a vet they trust and are confident in  Keep us posted!


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

SinisterKisses said:


> Oh Finley's totally fine. Tests determined he has the more minor of the two forms, so there's really no foreseeable issues we expect to result from it. He'll have it for life, so it means that when he gets his annual exam each year they will also run blood work at that time just to check in and make sure all is still okay. He has absolutely no symptoms at all and it doesn't interfere with his life - he's a normal, happy, INSANE spuzzy little 10 month old puppy like all the others lol. Just something we have to be aware of, and MAYBE as he ages in his senior years it might mean putting him on medication depending on how he does. But we expect he'll live out his regular lifespan with no real issues
> 
> If you're not happy with what your vet, then absolutely get a second opinion! Personally I would be looking for a different vet just based on the fact that the one you saw didn't seem too concerned about doing blood work, especially on such a small pup. Everyone should have a vet they trust and are confident in  Keep us posted!


Thanks heaps for your help! We will def pick a new vet.
Ziggy is our baby so I'd hate to rush the decision. Will also def keep yall posted! I'm still hoping he drops soon!


----------

